# Cedar Sleeve - Effects?



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Hey folks, hope you're having a great Saturday!

Question - does a cedar sleeve on a cigar affect a cigar in any way? I have five 5 Vegas 'A' churchills resting in their sleeves and I don't know if I should remove them now (for convenience) or leave them on...


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

You may get different answers, however... If by chance humidity is too high in a person's humi, it does raise the chance slightly to get mold under them. I don't say that to tell you to take them off, because I don't, but that's the truth of the matter. 

I personally just leave them on.


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

A cedar sleeve helps a cigar age and acquire a little bit of that cedar taste. They are also placed on cigars to give them a little extra protection against the beetles while they are left undisturbed for years at a time or just for shipping. Of course now days the cedar sleeve is also used to attract the casual smoker and make him think that the cigar is worth $20, even though it might only be a $5 stick.


----------



## Suzza (Mar 18, 2010)

According to Tampa Sweethearts: _It's just there for presentation and to add a bit of cedar flavor. But the cigars weren't aged in the cedar so it doesn't matter if you take it off. In the end it's really just a personal preference and it's not wrong either way._

I personally like to remove it so I can see if there are any beetles holes underneath, plus it's possible for the cedar to promote mold. But in proper storage conditions that's unlikely. I just like the extra precaution.


----------



## nikesupremedunk (Jun 29, 2012)

They provide a deeper woody flavor when you smoke with it on. Those that peel it off before smoking are just throwing away money. 

Just kidding of course, but I'm sure some people have made this mistake. Anyone have that picture of the wrapper smoking a fuente with the cedar on? :hat:


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

nikesupremedunk said:


> They provide a deeper woody flavor when you smoke with it on. Those that peel it off before smoking are just throwing away money.
> 
> Just kidding of course, but I'm sure some people have made this mistake. Anyone have that picture of the wrapper smoking a fuente with the cedar on? :hat:


No, I've never seen that, but I have heard of one guy smoking a Fonseca with the tissue on. I guess he miss understood his buddy when he told him to light the cigar with the tissue. :loco:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Cigar Smoking Tip – Lighting a Cigar With the Cedar Wrapper
by Master Sensei	
December 3rd, 2012

QUICK TIP: Here's a great way to light your cedar-wrapped cigar for an EVEN start and with a nice cedar taste. Remove the tape from cedar. Extend cedar to almost the end. Light cedar and start puffing. Keep lighting until the burning cedar meets the foot of your cigar. There ya go! Your stogie is lit and it will also have that nice cedar flavor!
Cigar smoking tip on how to light a cigar

Lighting your cedar wrapped cigar in this fashion will impress all the girls as well as your cigar smoking buddies.


----------



## fuente~fuente (May 11, 2009)

nikesupremedunk said:


> They provide a deeper woody flavor when you smoke with it on. Those that peel it off before smoking are just throwing away money.
> 
> Just kidding of course, but I'm sure some people have made this mistake. Anyone have that picture of the wrapper smoking a fuente with the cedar on? :hat:


What, like this guy? :doh: :der:


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

TonyBrooklyn said:


> Cigar Smoking Tip - Lighting a Cigar With the Cedar Wrapper
> by Master Sensei
> December 3rd, 2012
> 
> ...


Is this serious? Lol
I can usually tell when you guys are joking, but this seems like it would work except how do you achieve the cherry? 
If this a real method, I would love to try!

And nice picture, fuente. Pretty typical! :biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## Regiampiero (Jan 18, 2013)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Is this serious? Lol
> I can usually tell when you guys are joking, but this seems like it would work except how do you achieve the cherry?
> If this a real method, I would love to try!
> 
> ...


----------



## TopsiderLXI (Jun 29, 2012)

Cigar lighting perfectly! - YouTube

Found it! This is new to me, thanks for bringing it up. It didn't make sense that it would work until i saw it.


----------



## Bruck (Jan 8, 2013)

I leave the cedar on. Never had a prob w/ beetles or mold, knock on wood. I remove b/f lighting, although I have tried the technique reffed below. It works. What I do is remove the cedar and break it up to use for spills. (note-remove the tape).


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

It will impart more of the sweetish woody cedar flavor that some smokers appreciate. However, the flavor can be over enhanced and overpower the other nuances of the cigar.

Whenever I smoke a cedar sleeved cigar, I remove the sleeve and set it aside in my daily humidor for later consumption. This will allow the cedar flavor to dissipate a little from the wrapper.

Breaking the sleeve into spills is also a classy way to light a cigar. But it takes a bit of practice to do it right. Again, this will impart a heavy cedar flavor. But only on the first few puffs.


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Is this serious? Lol
> I can usually tell when you guys are joking, but this seems like it would work except how do you achieve the cherry?
> If this a real method, I would love to try!
> 
> And nice picture, fuente. Pretty typical! :biglaugh::biglaugh:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

TopsiderLXI said:


> Cigar lighting perfectly! - YouTube
> 
> Found it! This is new to me, thanks for bringing it up. It didn't make sense that it would work until i saw it.


Just saw your post glad you found it!


----------



## jabuan (Jan 20, 2013)

i personnally take them off because i think it overpowers the flavors.


----------



## Cigar Guru (Dec 22, 2012)

Pretty smooth trick.


----------



## HTML5 Gordon (Jan 5, 2013)

jabuan said:


> i personnally take them off because i think it overpowers the flavors.


Same here - I take them off as soon as I get them home before they go into the humidor. I figure they have already sat with the sleeve on them for a while, so that little bit of flavor has already been added. When I rested them with the sleeves on, I found it gave the cigar a bit too much of a "woody" cedar flavor.

Although I don't purchase many cigars that have the cedar sleeves on them now anyway.


----------



## GrouchyDog (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks guys for the responses. Good point about their already aging in the sleeves. Think I'll remove them and put them in the tupperdore, there's no lining in there yet other than cigars...


----------



## jb2jb (Apr 14, 2012)

I would leave 1/2 in cedar and the other out.Do a comparison.


----------



## BurnOne (Feb 26, 2012)

I leave them on for storage.
Tha'ts a cool trick i will probably try it. Although it does seem like sucking a whole lot of flame into my cigar and i try to avoid that. 

Also i cant deprive myself of that first whiff of my cigar getting toasted up, THAT tiny tendril of toasty loveliness is, to me almost as important as the whole rest of the stick.
you can see me in the midst of my lighting ritual to the left


----------



## stonecutter2 (Jul 12, 2012)

Since my humidors weren't expensive, they have a very thin veneer of spanish cedar. When I get cedar wrapped cigars, I leave the wrap on the stick until I smoke it. When I remove the wrap, I cut the tape and lay them flat on the bottom of my humidor to give it more spanish cedar and a slightly thicker bottom.


----------



## concig (Mar 25, 2013)

I have bought some of my favorite cigars in tubes and cedar lining, and some without tubes or cedar sleeves.
I seem to prefer the untubed ones without cedar sleeves more. They somehow have a more balanced taste of flavors and surely less wood/cedar taste.
I can though understand why someone might prefer his/her cigars sleeved in cedar.


----------

